# ANDROID: Kontakte von einzelnem Gerät löschen



## RadieschenHSV (4. Oktober 2016)

*ANDROID: Kontakte von einzelnem Gerät löschen*

Moin in die Runde. Ich möchte von meinem Tablet die gesamte Kontaktliste löschen, ohne aber die Kontaktliste meines Handys mitzulöschen (Geräte sind mit einem Google-Konto verknüpft). Kann ich bedenkenlos in der standardmäßigen Kontakte-App (auf dem Tablet) die gesamte Liste löschen oder gilt das dann fürs gesamte Google-Konto?

Beste Grüße,

Flo


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ANDROID: Kontakte von einzelnem Gerät löschen*

Du kannst einstellen welche Kontakte dein Gerät anzeigen soll. Da wählst dann einfach nur den Speicher vom Tablet und löscht dann.


----------

